# limited ed statesman, emperor



## tone (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been away from the pens for awhile but decided to turn one of the limited edition statesman or emperors which I see have dropped drastically in price.  Seems like a very good deal for a kit with a 18k gold nib, seeing what is being charged by some just for gold nibs for these pens. 

Any one have experience good or bad with these kits?

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 14, 2009)

Tony, If IRC the nibs are all broad on these, just keep this in mind.


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 14, 2009)

Tony, I still don't see the value in these kits.  The regular Emperor is my favorite full size kit and I sell quite a few but I doubt any of my customers would pay extra because it's a Limited Edition.

The way I see it, if you can't find anyone interested in the broad nib that comes with the kit, you would end up replacing the nib then you are right back to dealing with just another Emperor which costs $42 in a group buy!


----------



## tone (Sep 17, 2009)

I ordered one of each to check them out. I want one for myself anyway. I'm sure I can sell at least one more with the holidays coming. I haven't tried a broad nib but I do like the calligraphy nib (when it's behaving).

Can the 750 B be ground to Italic?

Thanks again,

Tony


----------

